# What is this?!!!



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, I just saw this on your front page and I was stumped.That read plant in the front the shortest one, what kind is it?

upload picture


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I mean that's the Rotala mexicana 'Goias': http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=209 Doesn't always show this red.
But perhaps DonaldMBoyer himself will answer.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd like to know all of those species this tank is fantastic!


----------

